# What are the best supplements to naturally boost testosterone?



## Derek Wilson (Dec 2, 2018)

I worked with a pharma company that specialized in bio-identical sex hormones (testosterone, estrogen, and progesterone). During my time there I had to research ?testosterone boosters?. 


If you need a t-boost then the only way to get one chemically is to use testosterone. There are pharmacies everywhere in the world that can mix up a bioidentical t-cream for you that is applied to the skin - about $100 for 3-month supply from a legit source. However, in most countries in the world you will need a prescription and that?s when men start asking about boosters and hoping for a miracle that will never come.


Convince a doctor that you need it and you?ll get it!


The second way to boost your testosterone is to stop having sex and/or masturbating; ?higher testosterone concentrations were observed following the period of abstinence. These data demonstrate that acute abstinence does not change the neuroendocrine response to orgasm but does produce elevated levels of testosterone in males.? (Endocrine response to masturbation-induced orgasm in healthy men following a 3-week sexual abstinence.) This info comes from a research paper and not from a website trying to sell you crap.


If you want you will find more useful information from scientific studies. Muscle/body building sources will feed you bullshit. Please don?t waste money and don?t believe anyone who?s trying to sell you anything that will build your t-levels.


If you want to build muscle or get fitter rather than trying to boost your t-levels do the exercises, eat protein, grains, and lots of greens, reduce your stress, jog, and get enough sleep every night, give up coffee, tea, sugar and anything that is artificially sweetened - these things will get you well on the way. Thanks!


----------

